# Doesn't like her OMs



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

So I got her Beef kidney... she didn't like it. Froze it, didn't like it. Beef liver... didn't like it, something about the smell.
Have yet to try it frozen but my guess is she won't eat it that way either because it doesn't seem to be a texture issue, more like a taste issue.
She's being very very picky with the OM, won't have anything to do with it.
So my question is...
Have your dogs disliked their beef OMs and liked their chicken/turkey OM instead? Is the smell different with chicken/turkey OM? 
Has anyone tried beef lung? Does it smell better than the kidney/liver beef OM? 
I'm running out of ideas. Any suggestions?
I'm hoping she'll eat it frozen tomorrow. I'm not sure I can continue Raw if she won't eat her OMs


----------



## GSD4LIFE21 (Mar 8, 2007)

Have you tried chicken OM?


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

I've tried beef only, but I'm wondering if anyones dog hated beef and then was fine with chicken OMs because of a smell difference or something.


----------



## boscopup (Jun 17, 2003)

Bosco didn't like organ meats period. Chicken, beef, anything. He'd eat it attached to something, but that's it.

So I just fed it mixed with something when I fed it. I didn't feed it all the time, since if he wouldn't eat it, he probably didn't need it as much. He did fine that way (raw fed for 9 years). Maybe in the wild, he'd be part of the pack that didn't get organ meats very often. Who knows.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

When I feed OM's I usually cut it up or mush it up and mix it between some chicken meat or something because Stark wouldn't eat it whole.

He does now but in the beginning I use to have to go that route.

Good luck!


----------



## GSD4LIFE21 (Mar 8, 2007)

a few of my dogs LOVE organ meat, a few dont care for it and I have pour their samon oil over it for them to eat it. I havent tried the beef kidney yet (i actually have some in the freezer just havent thawed it yet), but have tried the beef liver and at first my girls were a little hesitant because it was new, but now they love it and I think they like it better than the chicken liver. 

Does your dog just spit it out or smell and turn its nose up?


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

I read of one person actually feeding their dog the liver first and withholding the rest of the meal until the liver was eaten. Now, that's a more extreme route but it is something worth considering. Maybe you could blend it up with some canned mackerel and feed it in small servings that way?


----------



## StarryNite (Jun 2, 2009)

You know my answer! Lulu did eat the chicken livers frozen (prob cuz she couldn't taste it LOL) but I tried like you with the cow liver, chicken livers and gizzards raw, no dice! She wants nothing to do with it.


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

Good idea, I hadn't thought of mixing it with her other food. Maybe I could get it under the chicken skin or something. Or in between beef heart slices. Hmmm.
She has been chewing her frozen kidneys because I keep putting them in her bowl rather than throwing them out lol. 
But she just makes a mess on the floor and leaves most of it there









Marie, she pretty much just sniffs it and decides it's not good enough for her royal highness. Then she'll taste it and she'll spit it out.
I have Fish oil capsules so maybe I could punch a hole in it and spread it on.

Jerzey, I remember you saying that and I was going to try it but I was afraid she wouldn't understand what I was asking her to do.









Starry, lol, I know. Oh these puppies...


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

I tried Fish oil!!!
Anddd.... It didn't work lol. She just licked everything clean.

The livers are frozen solid but I was in a hurry last night and didn't cut them up, will have to try that later.


----------



## ahlamarana (Sep 22, 2008)

You could blend OM with some chicken broth to make a nice OM sauce







to pour over the other food or mix it in with ground meat. Liver and spleen blend nicely.


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: ahlamaranaYou could blend OM with some chicken broth to make a nice OM sauce
> 
> 
> 
> ...










lol, I could, but I think I draw the line at cooking. I hate cooking for myself too


----------



## ahlamarana (Sep 22, 2008)

I didn't mean cook it, I meant actually throw it in a blender and puree it. I blend liver and chicken broth and freeze it in ice cube trays to give as treats, so I thought it may make a nice raw "sauce" to pour over the rest of the food.


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

Oooh! That is a pretty good idea. 







Blended liver...
I'm going to try hiding the liver under the chicken skin first. After all there is some OM still attached to her leg quarters and she eats those









((On another note, anyone tried cooking liver before? It just stinks up the entire house... Worse than even fish! My mom and grandfather love that stuff







))


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

So just because they are dogs doesn't mean they don't have individual tastes.







Yes it surprised me too at first! 

Both my dogs get beef liver and love it.

Penny doesn't like chicken livers or beef kidney. Might eat the chicken liver, won't touch the kidney.

Sasha won't eat chicken liver and she is the chow hound.



> Originally Posted By: DenaliFofaliI'm not sure I can continue Raw if she won't eat her OMs


Yes you can continue raw without feeding organ meat. Organ meat isn't magical or anything, just has nutrients like any other foods. Granted it does contain more per ounce usually than another boneless meat in comparison. You would just need to know what nutrients the organs have been supplying and either get those nutrients in another food or supplement. You can search about that info here on the USDA database, http://www.nal.usda.gov/fnic/foodcomp/search/


----------



## StarryNite (Jun 2, 2009)

Here is a quote from the book I just got re: organ meat

"My dogs get organ meat; usually beef liver, but sometimes kidney. They also get small pieces of organs with their chicken or turkey backs, and when I feed whole ground rabbit the innards are included. Organ meats are very rich and best fed in small amounts at a time. In fact, giving some liver to a constipated dog is one way to get everything moving, so to speak. Since my dogs get a little chicken guts most days with their chicken backs and ground rabbit, therefore I only feed organ meat a few times a month"

Did you say you ordered the chicken backs? Maybe there is enough OM in there where you don't have to worry about it.


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

Thanks for the link








I'm sure they do have individual tastes, I can totally see it in my puppy. I hope she's only picky with her OMs though hehe.


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

Ooooh goody. I did order chicken backs. I forgot I have another option.
The dealer makes her own ground mush that already includes organs and tripe. I can feed her that everyone once in a while.


----------



## Nerrej (Jun 23, 2008)

I've only given sasha Chick OM and so far, its been the first thing she goes after when feeding.


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: DenaliFofaliOoooh goody. I did order chicken backs. I forgot I have another option.
> The dealer makes her own ground mush that already includes organs and tripe. I can feed her that everyone once in a while.


I think even the little bit of OM still attached to those backs is better than nothing. In the wild, doesn't the alpha get the liver? So most wild dogs/wolves never even get it as a part of their meal. Just saying, it's not 100% _necessary_ so even the smallest amount is better than nothing.

I bet that ground organ/tripe mix would be awesome!


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

Oh, BTW.
Partially frozen beef liver... No go.







Now to hide it...


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

Oh no.


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

I tricked her today.
I gave her ground beef this morning instead of her usual leg quarter breakfast. I tossed a bunch of yogurt in there and diced up the liver and mixed everything in








She gobbled everything up. So, yay! She's had some OM and princess doesn't even know it.


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

YES!







At least you know now that it _can _be done. Hurray!


----------

